# My new bike!!



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

hey guys just got my new bike it came like this except for snorkle and plastics traded the green for some blue !! just wanted to know what yall think of it


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

looks nice, like the blue


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Good looking ride, like the blue I wish kawi made a through and through blue like that.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

The blue sets it off.looks good,how's she run in the mud?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

It does awesome with it to be a 400 with some 27s had it in peanut butter mud to the top of the tire and a winch and 4 atvs couldnt pull me out so i locked the diff and it spun em like crazy and pulled itself out somehow


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i do like that blue


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

nice man... get you some clutchwork done and she will be on par!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

findmeinthemud09 said:


> had it in peanut butter mud to the top of the tire and a winch and 4 atvs couldnt pull me out so i locked the diff and it spun em like crazy and pulled itself out somehow


Gonna have to call BS on that one... Sorry... Been in this game too long to belive that. 


congrats on the new CHEAP bike though. You def. got a hell of a deal, if that was the truth as well......


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^lol it is kinda hard to believe that 4 bikes and a winch couldn't get it out but after you unhook everything it comes out by itself? Any how it is a good looking bike congrats on your new perches


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Gonna have to call BS on that one... Sorry... Been in this game too long to belive that.
> 
> 
> congrats on the new CHEAP bike though. You def. got a hell of a deal, if that was the truth as well......


 It really did it was hung on roots we just got some machetes and cut em and it went right out..after some rocking..


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Good starter bike. Now you know we are going to want to see is a video of you doing through deep enough water that the bars are well under and just your head and that snork just sticking out. Should be awsome. :rockn:

There's a guy here with a honda that has one like that and he did a video...now its your turn. The Big Bear is a great bike. She should treat you well.


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Good starter bike. Now you know we are going to want to see is a video of you doing through deep enough water that the bars are well under and just your head and that snork just sticking out. Should be awsome. :rockn:
> 
> There's a guy here with a honda that has one like that and he did a video...now its your turn. The Big Bear is a great bike. She should treat you well.


 I really dont have anyone to video me. or i would everyone im with either rides or goes home they dont wanna video


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> There's a guy here with a honda that has one like that and he did a video...now its your turn. The Big Bear is a great bike. She should treat you well.



still have that video?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

88rxn/a said:


> still have that video?


Its on here somewhere...I'll look for it.


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Its on here somewhere...I'll look for it.


 you find it?


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

btw kawi did make a blue that color..my buddie has one..its like a 06 i think


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ 07... Candy Thunder Blue. I tried and tried to find one but never could. ended up with red.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

findmeinthemud09 said:


> you find it?


No, and I think the one I was thinking about got deleted from his photobucket account...but here are two that I found, 

The first is a pic of Bump530's 300 bottom-crawling

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=30986&postcount=121

And one of lilbigtonka's remaining vids showing a short bit of his 300. I know there is on of his in a lake somewhere but I think is on the deleted list.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=121513&postcount=1


----------



## The Kawasaki Recoverer! (May 9, 2011)

sweet bike


----------

